# Crombie and Rosyth 1960s 1970s



## enfieldforever (Sep 14, 2012)

Yo shipmates...anyone still remember the period 1960s 1070s at Rosyth and Crombie? I am trying to find old shipmates from this time...My name is Willie Smyth..I am still wriging seawater out of my sea-socks.....


----------



## robert the bruce (Apr 16, 2011)

*Rosyth*

Rosyth Dockyard, did my apprenticeship there, great days, the dancing Kirkaldy, Aberdour, Inverkiething and Dunfermline, then went to sea joined Clan Line, oh memories. Now well retired and living in Peterborough.
Rob


----------

